# [Release] Sonic-Mania-Decompilation Vita Port By SonicMastr500



## SuperDan (Aug 16, 2022)

https://github.com/SonicMastr/Sonic-Mania-Vita


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 16, 2022)

Christ Sake that was fast!


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 16, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> Christ Sake that was fast!


Really was!!   I'm not the biggest Sonic fan but it's definitely going on my Vita,!  Still hoping for a Zelda OTT port... I'd play Zelda MM again I haven't finished that one since my 3DS Daze...  &  it's still a favorite of mine...


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 16, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Really was!!   I'm not the biggest Sonic fan but it's definitely going on my Vita,!  Still hoping for a Zelda OTT port... I'd play Zelda MM again I haven't finished that one since my 3DS Daze...  &  it's still a favorite of mine...


Sonic Mania is a good game. Majora's Mask is also my favorite and I'm surprised that Sonic Mania got ported before Ocarina of Time.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 16, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> Sonic Mania is a good game. Majora's Mask is also my favorite and I'm surprised that Sonic Mania got ported before Ocarina of Time.


I only liked a few Sonic games over the years... Sonic Colors WII &  Sonic Generations PC..  3DS...


----------



## samedifference (Aug 16, 2022)

Interesting, I seem to recall the dev mentioning that they wouldn't be doing a decomp of Sonic Mania. I wonder what made them change their mind? 

I hope somebody ports this to PS3 lol


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 16, 2022)

samedifference said:


> Interesting, I seem to recall the dev mentioning that they wouldn't be doing a decomp of Sonic Mania. I wonder what made them change their mind?
> 
> I hope somebody ports this to PS3 lol


Well i just tried it on my lunch break now .. its working perfectly ( Takes a while to load ) ..but i dont know why ?  but im thinking it will get pulled offline soon .. ( might be wrong ) .. but if Sega are anything like Nintendo ..it just might get pulled from us again ... still tho amaing job its running well so far


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2022)

Fuck that was fast indeed!
Nice!


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 16, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> Fuck that was fast indeed!
> Nice!


I think about 11 hours....


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 17, 2022)

This is awesome, I hope it doesn't take long for someone to port to 3DS and Wii U (I don't think it would work on Old 3DS, but that would be awesome to see) Maybe even for the Dreamcast like the Super Mario 64 port, it would be amazing to see this game running on the latest SEGA console.


----------



## Modular511 (Aug 17, 2022)

Any way to fix DLC doing nothing/going nowhere in the main menu?


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Waiting for Simpsons-Hit&Run . LOL


----------



## Modular511 (Aug 17, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Waiting for Simpsons-Hit&Run . LOL


is that fr coming?? 0_0


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Modular511 said:


> is that fr coming?? 0_0


It was Decompiled, or getting Decompiled. So when it happens, I still got my Legit Copy


----------



## Modular511 (Aug 17, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> It was Decompiled, or getting Decompiled. So when it happens, I still got my Legit Copy


thats amazing news, I have it on ps2 and pc myself! This sonic ports is great! hopefully someone responds on my issue of dlc not working, wondering if I did something wrong or just not implemented yet


----------



## ital (Aug 17, 2022)

Threads like this just prove why the handheld PCs are the way to go. 

No more port begging, no more drama. Just fully working, optimized emulators that run natively along with a huge back catalogue of games in a great form factor and modern chips inside. Until they drop to 300 the Vita will do as its more than served its purpose.


----------



## chocoboss (Aug 17, 2022)

I have tested the game this morning, it run really good on vita if you forgot the bonus stages xD


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 17, 2022)

chocoboss said:


> I have tested the game this morning, it run really good on vita if you forgot the bonus stages xD


Runs perfectly smooth very impressed


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 17, 2022)

Modular511 said:


> Any way to fix DLC doing nothing/going nowhere in the main menu?





Works here?


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 17, 2022)

ital said:


> Threads like this just prove why the handheld PCs are the way to go.
> 
> No more port begging, no more drama. Just fully working, optimized emulators that run natively along with a huge back catalogue of games in a great form factor and modern chips inside. Until they drop to 300 the Vita will do as its more than served its purpose.


Aye I've recently ordered a Steam Deck hasn't arrived yet.....  I can't wait tho


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 17, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Waiting for Simpsons-Hit&Run . LOL


Been Hoping for a long time...  &  Zelda OTT.


----------



## ital (Aug 17, 2022)

Beautiful.


----------



## Modular511 (Aug 17, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> View attachment 322977
> Works here?


for me it just endlessly makes the confirmation noise and doesn't enter it, I ripped my steam copy, am confused lol anyone have a save thats progressed? EDIT: Tried completed save that was 100% no difference =(  Here is a video to be more specific -


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 17, 2022)

Hope he updates Sonic Mania.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 18, 2022)

Oh my god already! 

The Vita just gets better n' better.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 18, 2022)

Sonic 1, 2, CD, and Mania are all on Vita, but what about 3?  Is there an A.I.R. version for the Vita?


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 18, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Sonic 1, 2, CD, and Mania are all on Vita, but what about 3?  Is there an A.I.R. version for the Vita?


I think 3 was a hack rom?   I saw it recently on CD romance...   Unless I'm Mistaken? No idea about A. I. R version that's a new one to me....


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 18, 2022)

Modular511 said:


> for me it just endlessly makes the confirmation noise and doesn't enter it, I ripped my steam copy, am confused lol anyone have a save thats progressed? EDIT: Tried completed save that was 100% no difference =(  Here is a video to be more specific -



Maybe a future update might fix that?


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 18, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> I think 3 was a hack rom?   I saw it recently on CD romance...   Unless I'm Mistaken? No idea about A. I. R version that's a new one to me....


Sonic 3 Complete amd Sonic 3 AIR is kinda the same thing.


----------



## Modular511 (Aug 18, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Maybe a future update might fix that?


HERES TO HOPING! where are all the files stored? may wipe and try fully clean


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 18, 2022)

Modular511 said:


> HERES TO HOPING! where are all the files stored? may wipe and try fully clean


Should be in urX Data...   If I get your meaning?   Or do you  you mean where it's stored on your Computer...?  Forgive me mate busy at work &  it's a crazy day


----------



## Modular511 (Aug 18, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Should be in urX Data...   If I get your meaning?   Or do you  you mean where it's stored on your Computer...?  Forgive me mate busy at work &  it's a crazy day


hmm tried that and it didnt work still, I have tried the ps4 and the steam copy of that archive, ps4 causes the game to crash at first (opening) cutscene, then the one from my copy wont let me enter the dlc menu, I have even tried to get a 100% save and start, in case i needed progress to open dlc menu, it still didnt help. I am very confused lol


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 19, 2022)

Modular511 said:


> hmm tried that and it didnt work still, I have tried the ps4 and the steam copy of that archive, ps4 causes the game to crash at first (opening) cutscene, then the one from my copy wont let me enter the dlc menu, I have even tried to get a 100% save and start, in case i needed progress to open dlc menu, it still didnt help. I am very confused lol


Im not sure either >? but if i see or read anything i will certainly tell you 1st !!


----------



## Modular511 (Aug 19, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Im not sure either >? but if i see or read anything i will certainly tell you 1st !!


appreciate yuh! Made a post on reddit as well!


----------



## Modular511 (Aug 19, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Im not sure either >? but if i see or read anything i will certainly tell you 1st !!


so is the dlc just encore mode? It seems the 1.0 release vpk, provided on github, doesnt include the dlc, and to get the one with the dlc goig, you have to compile it yourself. So, If I use the vpk on github to install, there is a DLC Menu entry at bottom of main menu that I cannot seem to enter. But, when using the self compiled version (mentioned on upcoming reddit post -  ) it says "Sonic Mania Plus" at intro screen with sonic, and upon pressing a button, it takes me into the main menu, this time without a DLC Option at bottom of menu, but with the addition of an "Encore" section in main menu. Do I now have the DLC setup proper??


----------



## Reploid (Aug 19, 2022)

Maybe it's a bug and will be fixed in 1.1 so ppl won't have to compile shit themselves.


----------



## SonicMastr (Aug 19, 2022)

I made an account just to clear the confusion. The DLC was removed from the build due to the upstream devs not releasing any build with it enabled. This is simply because there's no real way to check for legitimate purchases of the DLC. The only way to enable DLC is by compiling the game yourself. I was asked to remove it as I didn't realize that this was the case.

Mod support is coming soon as well as some optimizations to fix the Metal Sonic Boss fight slowdowns. Special stages have been improved, but only by 10-20fps depending on what's on the screen


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 19, 2022)

So what about the people who don't know how to Compile the game? We just use the basic version included in the release page?


----------



## SonicMastr (Aug 19, 2022)

Unfortunately, yes. But there is a guide for you to do it yourself here. Thanks to MisterSheeple

(Please don't kill me for links like this. I really can't do anything)


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 19, 2022)

I just tried this, game takes a long time on splash screen before it starts (idk why) and I don't get the dlc, other than that seems to be working, though I haven't played much, anyway to get the dlc or any of the mods? I'm interested in Amy Rose over Mighty mod, also why splash scree take forever is that normal?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> I just tried this, game takes a long time on splash screen before it starts (idk why) and I don't get the dlc, other than that seems to be working, though I haven't played much, anyway to get the dlc or any of the mods? I'm interested in Amy Rose over Mighty mod, also why splash scree take forever is that normal?


Every time or the first time?


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Every time or the first time?


Seems to be everytime, it takes like a minute or two then it starts, also Special Stage is veeeeery slow, I’m on Enzo cfw 3.65 dunno if that matters or not.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 19, 2022)

SonicMastr said:


> I made an account just to clear the confusion. The DLC was removed from the build due to the upstream devs not releasing any build with it enabled. This is simply because there's no real way to check for legitimate purchases of the DLC. The only way to enable DLC is by compiling the game yourself. I was asked to remove it as I didn't realize that this was the case.
> 
> Mod support is coming soon as well as some optimizations to fix the Metal Sonic Boss fight slowdowns. Special stages have been improved, but only by 10-20fps depending on what's on the screen


Well, my dude. I for one might be able to figure the shit out, but if to try and think about less savvy folk... Maybe there can be cooked some kind of script to automate the comp process more?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 19, 2022)

SonicMastr said:


> Unfortunately, yes. But there is a guide for you to do it yourself here. Thanks to MisterSheeple
> 
> (Please don't kill me for links like this. I really can't do anything)


Nobody is out to get you. I think people appreciate and have gratitude for your work. Though it would be safe to assume most people may not be that knowledgeable about compiling building stuff like the people who make these things to begin with. Though there isn't anything the end user can do to change the mind of the developer, the provided application on the release page is available for anyone who wants it. 

Since I'm here, I might as well ask. On the page it mentions a "RSDKv5U" What's different about it?


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 19, 2022)

SonicMastr said:


> Mod support is coming soon as well as some optimizations to fix the Metal Sonic Boss fight slowdowns. Special stages have been improved, but only by 10-20fps depending on what's on the screen


You’re the one who made this port? Sweet, Sonic in the username, Misaka on the profile pic, you’re my kinda guy , I see you’re a man with culture 

Ah, I see... So the dlc not working is normal, hopefully this gets fixed later, as for mods I really hope for the mod that replaces Mighty with Amy Rose, or who knows maybe Amy can be added


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

I'll try to compile it for the vita.  I think I have everything needed already set up as I've compiled things for the vita before.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 19, 2022)

SonicMastr said:


> I made an account just to clear the confusion. The DLC was removed from the build due to the upstream devs not releasing any build with it enabled. This is simply because there's no real way to check for legitimate purchases of the DLC. The only way to enable DLC is by compiling the game yourself. I was asked to remove it as I didn't realize that this was the case.
> 
> Mod support is coming soon as well as some optimizations to fix the Metal Sonic Boss fight slowdowns. Special stages have been improved, but only by 10-20fps depending on what's on the screen


Thanks for joining us SonicMastr!  We love e your work!


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 19, 2022)

SonicMastr said:


> I made an account just to clear the confusion. The DLC was removed from the build due to the upstream devs not releasing any build with it enabled. This is simply because there's no real way to check for legitimate purchases of the DLC. The only way to enable DLC is by compiling the game yourself. I was asked to remove it as I didn't realize that this was the case.
> 
> Mod support is coming soon as well as some optimizations to fix the Metal Sonic Boss fight slowdowns. Special stages have been improved, but only by 10-20fps depending on what's on the screen


I'm confused about this. I see people on reddit complaining about dlc not working and I thought it was base on the version of the data.rsdk. Also will there be a update where you enable the video filters?


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 19, 2022)

This might be a stupid question but on the main menu does the name IntegerGeorge802 pop up for anyone?


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 19, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> This might be a stupid question but on the main menu does the name IntegerGeorge802 pop up for anyone?


I don't >?


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 19, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> I don't >?


What pops up for you?


----------



## ital (Aug 19, 2022)

Told you the devs read this board. Rinne is watching!  

Just like the rest of em.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

I just checked the vita build I compiled.  loads up fast, and I think this is right:


----------



## cearp (Aug 19, 2022)

really really cool! thank you @SonicMastr


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> built the switch version:


What’s the difference with this version? Also does your version have the dlc enabled?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

encore?  yep, tested it.  I didn't test the official release, so I don't know if encore appears or not, but I hear it at least doesn't work.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

btw, I'm not sure if this is the file that adds dlc, but I think it was called the game.suprx.  you need to put that into data/Mania folder.  I didn't see it with the official release, but it mentions it with build instructions.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

you all will have to build them for yourselves.  I can help if you need it.  it's really not very hard, not nearly has hard as some compilations I've encountered.  install wsl if using windows.  I used debian.  you can get these from the microsoft store.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 19, 2022)

ital said:


> Told you the devs read this board. Rinne is watching!
> 
> Just like the rest o





PacBunny said:


> What pops up for you?


i will have a 2nd look after work !


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> i will have a 2nd look after work !


I saw it as well.  it pops up for a split second, even with my build.  it's on the menu screen to the left.  I don't know if it's random or deliberate or what.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 19, 2022)

ital said:


> Told you the devs read this board. Rinne is watching!
> 
> Just like the rest of em


Good talk to US  Rinne & all of you Flipping Devious Dev's !!!


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you all will have to build them for yourselves.  I can help if you need it.  it's really not very hard, not nearly has hard as some compilations I've encountered.  install wsl if using windows.  I used debian.  you can get these from the microsoft store.


Yeah my computer is so old and crappy I doubt I'll be able to build it myself, I'm on Windows 7... also regarding the game.suprx file I can't find it in the steam folder, I have the game on both PS4 and Switch (neither is modded though) think I can get it from there or something?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

it was in the folder I uploaded.  it's made during the build process.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it was in the folder I uploaded.  it's made during the build process.


yeah but sadly they got deleted before I managed to snatch them (I was 10 minutes late, stupid computer takes forever to start up, lol) anyway I guess I'll stick with the official "non-official" release since I have zero knowledge about how to compile a file like this.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> yeah but sadly they got deleted before I managed to snatch them (I was 10 minutes late, stupid computer takes forever to start up, lol) anyway I guess I'll stick with the official "non-official" release since I have zero knowledge about how to compile a file like this.


not sure if windows 7 is even compatible with wsl.  I think it is, but I'm not sure.  I'm on windows 10 myself.


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I just checked the vita build I compiled.  loads up fast, and I think this is right:
> 
> View attachment 323275


PC Version is supposed to be Plus, right? Mine is not showing that. Just Sonic Mania


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

I guess.  I put the sonic plus data file in the data/mania folder, and I had no issues.  it may be the game.suprx that's missing from the official release.  it will be built during compiling.  that also goes in the data/mania folder.  at first, I thought the nsp went in there, so it was an endless black screen with no error.  with the data file, it just takes a few seconds.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I guess.  I put the sonic plus data file in the data/mania folder, and I had no issues.  it may be the game.suprx that's missing from the official release.  it will be built during compiling.  that also goes in the data/mania folder.  at first, I thought the nsp went in there, so it was an endless black screen with no error.  with the data file, it just takes a few seconds.


Maybe you can share game.suprx file. It's not mania's content, it's some kind of vita library file.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

Reploid said:


> Maybe you can share game.suprx file. It's not mania's content, it's some kind of vita library file.


can't.  the devs don't want me to.  that's why the files were deleted.  I hope I can say that.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> can't.  the devs don't want me to.  that's why the files were deleted.  I hope I can say that.


Bugger.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 19, 2022)

The Vita devs asked nicely if we could remove the files. Not to get the board in issue plus not getting @godreborn in trouble. Since the game is still new and not abandonware by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

linuxares said:


> The Vita devs asked nicely if we could remove the files. Not to get the board in issue plus not getting @godreborn in trouble. Since the game is still new and not abandonware by any stretch of the imagination.


based on the color of the background, it looks like it's discord.  do you have a link to that channel?  I'm on discord myself.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> based on the color of the background, it looks like it's discord.  do you have a link to that channel?  I'm on discord myself.


It was via DMs. He joined gbatemps discord and DMed me.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

linuxares said:


> It was via DMs. He joined gbatemps discord and DMed me.


ah, I'm on that discord as well, but I didn't look at it.  I actually turned off sound from discord, since it's annoying to have a sound effect every time someone posts a message.  though, it sucks that you can't enable it for friends or people you're dm'ing.  a few devs in the ps4 scene also said that it was annoying, because I asked them if it was possible, and it's not.


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 19, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> This might be a stupid question but on the main menu does the name IntegerGeorge802 pop up for anyone?


Seeing no one answered my question I watched some videos on youtube and confirmed its not just me.


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 19, 2022)

Hey guys, guess whats gonna be the next Sonic game on Vita?
https://github.com/Rinnegatamante/sonic3air


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 19, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> Hey guys, guess whats gonna be the next Sonic game on Vita?
> https://github.com/Rinnegatamante/sonic3air


Looks like its Sonic Mania for  real on Vita this month!!! Like I said earlier.. Never heard of Sonic Air...   But just watched a YouTube video.. It looks like fun game


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 20, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Looks like its Sonic Mania for  real on Vita this month!!! Like I said earlier.. Never heard of Sonic Air...   But just watched a YouTube video.. It looks like fun game


I hope we also get Sonic Triple Trouble 16bit ported to the Vita, it released last month with an Android release following.

As for Sonic 3 it’s the original Sonic Mania released back in 1994 with AIR being a fan upgraded version to improve on it, many consider it the best 2D Sonic ever made which I agree on, it’s also imo the best remaster as it modifies the original Rom rather than remake the game with a different engine like the other remasters while still adding widescreen and all kinds of bells and whistles like shorter loading times and customizations and extra features.


----------



## The Frenchman (Aug 20, 2022)

I hope we see something wilder.


----------



## SonicMastr (Aug 20, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Thanks for joining us SonicMastr!  We love e your work!


Thank you 


PacBunny said:


> Seeing no one answered my question I watched some videos on youtube and confirmed its not just me.


IntegerGeorge is another dev who contributed to RSDKv5 decomp and don't worry. It's just a placeholder for when you don't set your username.

You can change it by adding `username=your_name` under the `[Game]` section of your Settings.ini file

Also, not sure if the OP can edit it, but I released Version 1.0.1, which fixes Metal Sonic Boss Fight performance, and adds full mod support to the Vita version, as well as some other tweaks and bug fixes.

Game.suprx needs to go in `ux0:data/Mania`. Info on the releases page


----------



## godreborn (Aug 20, 2022)

SonicMastr said:


> Thank you
> 
> IntegerGeorge is another dev who contributed to RSDKv5 decomp and don't worry. It's just a placeholder for when you don't set your username.
> 
> ...


how could anyone hate me?  I'm simply adorable.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm so glad we have mods support now as well. Tell me, are there really worthwhile mods now? Something that can be an excuse to play the game again, even? Not just some pallet swap shenanigans.

Also, is there away to play S1 and S2 with dropdash, aside from origins?


----------



## SonicMastr (Aug 20, 2022)

Reploid said:


> I'm so glad we have mods support now as well. Tell me, are there really worthwhile mods now? Something that can be an excuse to play the game again, even? Not just some pallet swap shenanigans.
> 
> Also, is there away to play S1 and S2 with dropdash, aside from origins?


The ability to load Sonic Origins' S1, S2, and CD are currently being looked at. This is another thing RSDKv5*U* is for.

As for mods, they introduced a mod api that gives developers access to different aspects of the RSDK engine from mods. So more mods that modify game code, not just pallet swaps, can be made and easily added. I already ported the widescreen mania fixes mod and the touchscreen controls mod (to test it out. They're not released but they are ported if anybody would want them. lol).

Existing palette swap mods work just fine though.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 20, 2022)

SonicMastr said:


> The ability to load Sonic Origins' S1, S2, and CD are currently being looked at. This is another thing RSDKv5*U* is for.
> 
> As for mods, they introduced a mod api that gives developers access to different aspects of the RSDK engine from mods. So more mods that modify game code, not just pallet swaps, can be made and easily added. I already ported the widescreen mania fixes mod and the touchscreen controls mod (to test it out. They're not released but they are ported if anybody would want them. lol).
> 
> Existing palette swap mods work just fine though.


Playable Amy mod and I’ll love you forever (don’t worry I already love you biribiri) but seriously this is awesome.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 20, 2022)

So I just gave it a try, installed the new vpk v. 1.0.1 and put Game.suprx  in ux0:data/Mania but I still don't get the dlc working.

On a more positive note the game starts up much faster and I managed to change the username that pops up like SonicMastr said.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 20, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> Playable Amy mod and I’ll love you forever (don’t worry I already love you biribiri) but seriously this is awesome.


There is Cream and Amy mod for Mania


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 20, 2022)

Reploid said:


> There is Cream and Amy mod for Mania


I’m only interested in Amy though, the one that replaces Mighty, I liked the sprite work and move set in that mod so Idk if the other one is as good.

There was a mod that replaces Sonic with Amy, I definitely don’t want that one.


----------



## ITZZOM (Aug 20, 2022)

Anyone knows how to make mods like max control or touch controls work? They don't show up in the mods menu and they don't have a mod.ini file


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 20, 2022)

SonicMastr said:


> The ability to load Sonic Origins' S1, S2, and CD are currently being looked at. This is another thing RSDKv5*U* is for.
> 
> As for mods, they introduced a mod api that gives developers access to different aspects of the RSDK engine from mods. So more mods that modify game code, not just pallet swaps, can be made and easily added. I already ported the widescreen mania fixes mod and the touchscreen controls mod (to test it out. They're not released but they are ported if anybody would want them. lol).
> 
> Existing palette swap mods work just fine though.


Why no Sonic 3 Complete/AIR-eque for the Vita? That's the one we're missing.

Hope someone can port it to the Vita. I was very disappointed with Origins being butchered by Sega.


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 20, 2022)

This is pretty cool.  I own a copy of Sonic Mania so I am legit.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Why no Sonic 3 Complete/AIR-eque for the Vita? That's the one we're missing.
> 
> Hope someone can port it to the Vita. I was very disappointed with Origins being butchered by Sega.


Rinnegatamante is working on it...
https://github.com/Rinnegatamante/sonic3air


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 20, 2022)

realtimesave said:


> This is pretty cool.  I own a copy of Sonic Mania so I am legit.


I bought it on the Switch at launch and during the early days it was awful, but the patches made the game vastly better.

There's just no reason the game should've been released broken... Oh shit, it happened again (*cough* Origins *cough*).


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I bought it on the Switch at launch and during the early days it was awful, but the patches made the game vastly better.
> 
> There's just no reason the game should've been released broken... Oh shit, it happened again (*cough* Origins *cough*).


Thanks for the heads up I haven't played it a lot, although it is a great game.  I should have the latest patch somewhere for when I play.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 20, 2022)

realtimesave said:


> Thanks for the heads up I haven't played it a lot, although it is a great game.  I should have the latest patch somewhere for when I play.


Sonic Mania is amazing.  It's the true Sonic 4, not that episodic broken and incomplete mess Sega released.


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 20, 2022)

SonicMastr said:


> Thank you
> 
> IntegerGeorge is another dev who contributed to RSDKv5 decomp and don't worry. It's just a placeholder for when you don't set your username.
> 
> ...


Oh, thought IntegerGeorge was a character from Fortnite. Seeing I got your attention. Theres a glitch in Press Garden Act 2 when it transition to the boss and this only happens in forced integer mode.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Sonic Mania is amazing.  It's the true Sonic 4, not that episodic broken and incomplete mess Sega released.


I kinda liked the android Sonic episodes...


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 20, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> I kinda liked the android Sonic episodes...


I like Sonic 4, only reason Sonic Fans saids they're bad cus they don't play like the Classic Sonic games.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 20, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> I like Sonic 4, only reason Sonic Fans saids they're bad cus they don't play like the Classic Sonic games.


No, I agree with you, I also like Sonic 4 especially Episode 2.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Sonic Mania is amazing.  It's the true Sonic 4, not that episodic broken and incomplete mess Sega released.


Technically Sonic 4 is Sonic 4, however if we’re to pick one that is the closest I prefer Sonic Advance, Sonic Mania while good it feels like a Rom hack of Sonic 3 rather than a sequel, most of it is rehashed.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 20, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> No, I agree with you, I also like Sonic 4 especially Episode 2.


Sonic 4 Ep 2 is admittedly better than the first (not hard to accomplish).

On mobile, Ep 1 is pretty decent on Windows Phone (it feels like a Sonic Rush game) and the Android/iOS versions of Ep 1 and 2 feel fast unlike the home console and PC ports.




Why did they give us a slower version on 360/PS3/PC? Who knows.


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 20, 2022)

I finally got this to work with the correct data file which was not hard to get.  Anyway, too bad for the bonus stages they are rather slow though the frame rate seems rather consistant so still playable.  I'll stick with the Switch OLED for this game   Still good to have on Vita, as that is the system I take on trips instead of the other handhelds.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 20, 2022)

realtimesave said:


> I finally got this to work with the correct data file which was not hard to get.  Anyway, too bad for the bonus stages they are rather slow though the frame rate seems rather consistant so still playable.  I'll stick with the Switch OLED for this game   Still good to have on Vita, as that is the system I take on trips instead of the other handhelds.


Vita still has a lot of life and even though Sony gave up, Vita lives on.

Sorta like Dreamcast. Sega killed it, but many love it to this day.


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 21, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Vita still has a lot of life and even though Sony gave up, Vita lives on.
> 
> Sorta like Dreamcast. Sega killed it, but many love it to this day.


Yup and if Rinne ever decided to continue on with Dreamcast emulation, and got it perfected better speed, then.. we would have a whole entire other library of games to play on it.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 21, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Vita still has a lot of life and even though Sony gave up, Vita lives on.
> 
> Sorta like Dreamcast. Sega killed it, but many love it to this day.


Tell you who ain't getting no love..!..  One of my dogs chewed up my Vita cable.. Now I can't play until I buy another one.....


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 21, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Tell you who ain't getting no love..!..  One of my dogs chewed up my Vita cable.. Now I can't play until I buy another one.....


The official Vita charging cable feels great, it plugs in smoothly unlike the third party ones you gotta force it in a bit.

Hey, maybe you could get your Vita modded with a USB-C if there's someone nearby to you who does it (or by yourself if you mod hardware).

I'd not mind my Vita having a USB-C, but I'm cool as it is.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 21, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> The official Vita charging cable feels great, it plugs in smoothly unlike the third party ones you gotta force it in a bit.
> 
> Hey, maybe you could get your Vita modded with a USB-C if there's someone nearby to you who does it (or by yourself if you mod hardware).
> 
> I'd not mind my Vita having a USB-C, but I'm cool as it is.


i would rather USB C ... ! but alas i aint't that savvy with all that ... i will just have to buy a charger on pay day next week  .. Bollox  
EDIT: with the extreme power of duck tape panic .. & wishfulness i fixed my cable !!!


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Aug 21, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> It was Decompiled, or getting Decompiled. So when it happens, I still got my Legit Copy


hit and run wasn’t decompiled but rather the source code got leaked a good few months maybe even a year ago at this point


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> You might be missing the data file.


Can anyone confirm if it works? I don’t wanna risk it tbh.

Btw Sonic 1/2/CD still crash a lot when the music changes and Sonic CD still suffers from sensitive back touch controls and lack of the animated cutscenes support, any plans for an update?


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> hit and run wasn’t decompiled but rather the source code got leaked a good few months maybe even a year ago at this point


Just hope it will be possible to run on the Switch or the Vita


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> Can anyone confirm if it works? I don’t wanna risk it tbh.
> 
> Btw Sonic 1/2/CD still crash a lot when the music changes and Sonic CD still suffers from sensitive back touch controls and lack of the animated cutscenes support, any plans for an update?


I encountered no bugs from what I saw with sonic mania, but I didn't thoroughly check for them.  As for that upload working, I don't know.  As I mentioned, I think the dlc is done by the game.suprx.


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I encountered no bugs from what I saw with sonic mania, but I didn't thoroughly check for them.  As for that upload working, I don't know.  As I mentioned, I think the dlc is done by the game.suprx.


When Compiled Game.suprx, or the Update suprx?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> When Compiled Game.suprx, or the Update suprx?


I think it's called game.suprx.  I'm not at my computer atm.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I encountered no bugs from what I saw with sonic mania, but I didn't thoroughly check for them.  As for that upload working, I don't know.  As I mentioned, I think the dlc is done by the game.suprx.


I already have game.suprx but the dlc still doesn’t work 

Btw using the debug menu (tap top left of the screen) you can retry special stages and bonus stages if you lose or strait jump to the final level or a special stage to complete them right away and it’ll  save your progress, makes completing files super easy.

Also question, how do you convert and instal PC mods to the Vita version? I downloaded the Amy mod and would like to use it.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> I already have game.suprx but the dlc still doesn’t work
> 
> Btw using the debug menu (tap top left of the screen) you can retry special stages and bonus stages if you lose or strait jump to the final level or a special stage to complete them right away and it’ll  save your progress, makes completing files super easy.
> 
> Also question, how do you convert and instal PC mods to the Vita version? I downloaded the Amy mod and would like to use it.


Encore isn't appearing?  Does it say plus on the title screen?


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Encore isn't appearing?  Does it say plus on the title screen?


It does not, it should say Plus but it does not.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> It does not, it should say Plus but it does not.


Did you get the data file from sonic mania plus?  Not sure how much this makes a difference.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Did you get the data file from sonic mania plus?  Not sure how much this makes a difference.


No It was posted on Online .. That's where I got my data files..  It's Sonic Mania plus


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

Damn.  You got all the files, vpk, and suprx from the same place?


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Damn.  You got all the files, vpk, and suprx from the same place?


Yupp thats right ! ..except the VPK is of coure a new one i tried today not the original


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Yupp thats right !


Maybe consult the gbatemp discord channel.   The devs behind this are on there.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Maybe consult the gbatemp discord channel.   The devs behind this are on there.


Ah i will wait for a update or something .. im actually glad this VPK loads much faster ..the original one took ages


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Did you get the data file from sonic mania plus?  Not sure how much this makes a difference.


It should be, I have access to Mighty and Ray endings from the debug menu as well as Encore and its special stages, does this answer your question?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> It should be, I have access to Mighty and Ray endings from the debug menu as well as Encore and its special stages, does this answer your question?


not sure what the problem could be.  you might try discord if you have an account or I could forward your post, since I use discord.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Damn.  You got all the files, vpk, and suprx from the same place?


vpk and suprx from the github link, rsdk ripped from the Steam version, also I do have the game and the dlc on both PS4 and Switch but neither hardware is modded, is there a way to rip the data from those?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> vpk and suprx from the github link, rsdk ripped from the Steam version, also I do have the game and the dlc on both PS4 and Switch but neither hardware is modded, is there a way to rip the data from those?


there's no way to rip them on an unmodded system, at least the ps4.  I know that the github doesn't have links to enable dlc due to piracy, since the game is still being sold while regular sonic mania is old.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 21, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Ah i will wait for a update or something .. im actually glad this VPK loads much faster ..the original one took ages


You should get the update version 1.0.1. from github It loads fast you probably had version 1.0.0. which loads *S L O W!*


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> You should get the update version 1.0.1. from github It loads fast you probably had version 1.0.0. which loads *S L O W!*


the one I compiled loads pretty fast, so I'm not sure.  I still don't really know what stops dlc from being playable.  I just downloaded a new emulator for the series x, and I'm in the process of installing the new retroarch that according to gamr's discord channel, was released yesterday.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 21, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> You should get the update version 1.0.1. from github It loads fast you probably had version 1.0.0. which loads *S L O W!*


I think that is what I installed this morning.. Much faster load times


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

that's probably the one I compiled, maybe with less fixes or whatever was on github at the time.  the long boot times I heard about were nonexistent with the build.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 21, 2022)

Don't link VPKs with DLC enabled. They're turned off default in autobuilders. You yourself have to build it if you want the DLC since you have to own it. Don't share it!


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Don't link VPKs with DLC enabled. They're turned off default in autobuilders. You yourself have to build it if you want the DLC since you have to own it. Don't share it!


maybe due to the quotes that I replied to?  because I didn't reupload the stuff.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> maybe due to the quotes that I replied to?  because I didn't reupload the stuff.


Correct, I just removed it since it replied to a delete post with the url. I tried to write the whole message but pressed enter when I ment to press backspace.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

I was going to ask he remove the link, but I thought it was the regular one uploaded by the developers.  seems to be if it still doesn't work.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

btw @SuperDan , off topic, but were the one who made that cave story 2 enhanced forwarder?  the new build I made didn't freeze at any point, even when exiting.  I didn't test the original build, which I can make with the latest devkitPPC.  there's a 1KB difference in size if that means anything.  anyway, it exists to the homebrew launcher when pressing home, then another push allows you to exit to the home menu.  neither one of these things cause the system to freeze, but your forwarder caused infinite loading when exiting.  I'm not sure if it was a fluke or not as I only tested it once.  btw, I didn't supply assets for sonic mania or cave story.  I knew those were copyrighted at least.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw @SuperDan , off topic, but were the one who made that cave story 2 enhanced forwarder?  the new build I made didn't freeze at any point, even when exiting.  I didn't test the original build, which I can make with the latest devkitPPC.  there's a 1KB difference in size if that means anything.  anyway, it exists to the homebrew launcher when pressing home, then another push allows you to exit to the home menu.  neither one of these things cause the system to freeze, but your forwarder caused infinite loading when exiting.  I'm not sure if it was a fluke or not as I only tested it once.  btw, I didn't supply assets for sonic mania or cave story.  I knew those were copyrighted at least.


I'm sorry to say that wasn't me...   I can't help you with that one


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> I'm sorry to say that wasn't me...   I can't help you with that one


must've gotten someone mixed up.  too lazy to look for the thread right now.


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Is it possible to take the Save Data and use it for this? NX->Vita?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Is it possible to take the Save Data and use it for this? NX->Vita?


maybe, I don't know if it saves it to data or the regular place ux0/savedata/00/title id.  if it's possible, you'd probably have to strip the pfs.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 21, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Is it possible to take the Save Data and use it for this? NX->Vita?


No Idea?  Worth a try


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 21, 2022)

@godreborn - typical items in ux0:user/00/savedata . But in ux0:data/mania/ there is options.bin and SaveData.bin . For Switch, I got the Save Data, and it is also SaveData.bin . About to test it right now


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> @godreborn - typical items in ux0:user/00/savedata . But in ux0:data/mania/ there is options.bin and SaveData.bin . For Switch, I got the Save Data, and it is also SaveData.bin . About to test it right now


might work then.  I figured saves would be in the data folder.  a lot of homebrew does that to make them agnostic/universal.


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Well, no luck. The Switch Save is supposed to be Complete, with a few Items Unlocked, with Time Attack and Competition Unlocked. Still the same on the Vita


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

damn, might be whatever security the system has interfering with the save.  most saves are indeed universal, even legit ones, but certain aspects of the system's security or if it's big/little endian can make them not work on the surface.  I don't have a hacked switch myself to even try toying with something switch related, but the vita uses pfs for the vita and the ps4 and probably 5.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> damn, might be whatever security the system has interfering with the save.  most saves are indeed universal, even legit ones, but certain aspects of the system's security or if it's big/little endian can make them not work on the surface.  I don't have a hacked switch myself to even try toying with something switch related, but the vita uses pfs for the vita and the ps4 and probably 5.


Normally that’s the case but not always, for example I couldn’t copy my Mario 64 Wii U save data over to the PS Vita, maybe I’m doing something wrong? On the opposite side I couldn’t copy my Sonic CD save data from the Vita to the Wii U, most of the time though those saves work from one console t the other.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 22, 2022)

I found a vpk in a third party website that works with the dlc, I won’t share any links so please don’t ask for it but I will say the vpk is around 12 megabytes.


----------



## ital (Aug 22, 2022)

Ooh, cryptic. 

Wouldn't want anyone interested in Piracy on the Vita to read about it, now would we? Whats the past tense of that? To have read? Readed?


----------



## Reploid (Aug 22, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> Smoker1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, no luck. The Switch Save is supposed to be Complete, with a few Items Unlocked, with Time Attack and Competition Unlocked. Still the same on the Vita


Just google PC save that completed


sonictopfan said:


> I found a vpk in a third party website that works with the dlc, I won’t share any links so please don’t ask for it but I will say the vpk is around 12 megabytes.


It's because of the manual, btw. But you can delete it to save 10mbs.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 22, 2022)

Reploid said:


> Just google PC save that completed
> 
> It's because of the manual, btw. But you can delete it to save 10mbs.


How? Idk how to compile or decompile but I’d like to delete the manual if I can.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 22, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> How? Idk how to compile or decompile but I’d like to delete the manual if I can.


Since you already installed that, you can proceed to app/ MANIA0001/sce_sys/manual and remove those heavy PNGs

Do this to every game for all I care, you can easilty free up severeal dozends MBs.


----------



## lordelan (Aug 22, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Well i just tried it on my lunch break now .. its working perfectly ( Takes a while to load ) ..but i dont know why ?  but im thinking it will get pulled offline soon .. ( might be wrong ) .. but if Sega are anything like Nintendo ..it just might get pulled from us again ... still tho amaing job its running well so far


1. They are not.
2. They can't. It's decompiled, not leaked/stolen. Also you would have to provide assets from an officially bought release of the game by yourself so no copyrighted stuff is included at all. Look at the SM64 open source port. They [Nintendo in this case] can't do anything about it.


----------



## Hoap (Aug 22, 2022)

Never thought I'd see this outside of Remote Play. This is awesome!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> not sure if windows 7 is even compatible with wsl.  I think it is, but I'm not sure.  I'm on windows 10 myself.


It isnt he would have to use crywin


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 23, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> It isnt he would have to use crywin


More reason why “just compile it yourself” isn’t a viable option, not only do many of us lack the knowledge but also the required tools, I understand the whole “anti-piracy” thing but don’t act like compiling it yourself is an easy task, it varies from one person to another and from one software to another.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 23, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> More reason why “just compile it yourself” isn’t a viable option, not only do many of us lack the knowledge but also the required tools, I understand the whole “anti-piracy” thing but don’t act like compiling it yourself is an easy task, it varies from one person to another and from one software to another.


I guess look for it online or in the usual places.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I guess look for it online or in the usual places.


I already got it so no problem but I understand this can be an issue for others.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 23, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> I already got it so no problem but I understand this can be an issue for others.


I compiled the updated version, but I think what I had was already it, perhaps not complete, because loading was fast in both of them.  anyway, tested, and everything works as it should.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 23, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> I already got it so no problem but I understand this can be an issue for others.


I mean, Windows 10 with a flashdrive is always a choice..... or you can have a freind to do it for you


----------



## Yokimari (Aug 23, 2022)

This is great! I love the vita homebrew community, they really are good at putting stuff out quickly like this, and it looks like it runs really well too.


----------



## SonicMastr (Aug 24, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I compiled the updated version, but I think what I had was already it, perhaps not complete, because loading was fast in both of them.  anyway, tested, and everything works as it should.


I believe the version you had was _basically_ complete. I had to fix some threading stuff for my own sanity though. I cobbled together threading to make sure it was at least working then tidied it up a bit for release to try to reduce crashes.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 24, 2022)

SonicMastr said:


> I believe the version you had was _basically_ complete. I had to fix some threading stuff for my own sanity though. I cobbled together threading to make sure it was at least working then tidied it up a bit for release to try to reduce crashes.


Honestly from my experience there weren’t too many crashes, if I’m to be honest playing Mania via official means crashed on me almost just as many times (maybe more) so all things considered I think this is a solid port (minus the slowdowns in the bonus levels).

However, now I kinda wish Sonic 1/2/CD get an update if only to reduces crashes (I can’t even beat two levels without the game softlocking) and in the case of CD just remove touch controls altogether or make it an option because I can’t control the game at all... would be nice if the screen aspect ration and animated cutscenes were fixed too at some point, any news for an update?


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 24, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I mean, Windows 10 with a flashdrive is always a choice..... or you can have a freind to do it for you


I don’t have windows 10 though, my laptop is too old lol.


----------



## PopcornSweetie (Aug 24, 2022)

What's next. A 3DS port? I would love to see that.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2022)

PopcornSweetie said:


> What's next. A 3DS port? I would love to see that.


one is in the works, but there's supposed to be some major fps issues.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 24, 2022)

PopcornSweetie said:


> What's next. A 3DS port? I would love to see that.


A 3DS port is already in the making i think


----------



## PopcornSweetie (Aug 24, 2022)

godreborn said:


> one is in the works, but there's supposed to be some major fps issues.


I am all in for that. I will have my patience and wait!'


----------



## PopcornSweetie (Aug 24, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> A 3DS port is already in the making i think


@godreborn already said that. You were a couple seconds too late. But thanks.


----------



## Jafu O'leanders (Aug 26, 2022)

Its a great port. It crashes often since the update from 1.0 though. I guess the CRT filters could be usable later on? They dont seem to do anything right now.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

Jafu O'leanders said:


> Its a great port. It crashes often since the update from 1.0 though. I guess the CRT filters could be usable later on? They dont seem to do anything right now.


Yeah I had a few random crashes here & there but for the most part it ran  perfectly


----------



## sonictopfan (Sep 14, 2022)

*Copied from the 3DS thread because same bug happens to me on the Vita.*

Testing out Encore mode I got a weird glitch after I used a continue (on purpose)...







Also apparently I can no longer game over, everytime I die as the last guy it just sends me back to the checkpoint.

Also picking up a question mark monitor causes the game to softlock and have to press home button and exist to the Live Area.


----------



## smf (Sep 14, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> I don’t have windows 10 though, my laptop is too old lol.


How old is it? My pentium 4 m laptop is stuck on windows 7, but it's also ~20 years old and there is some issue with the gpu that causes the display to have random noise.


----------



## sonictopfan (Sep 14, 2022)

smf said:


> How old is it? My pentium 4 m laptop is stuck on windows 7, but it's also ~20 years old and there is some issue with the gpu that causes the display to have random noise.


Pentium 4 as well, my laptop is around 12 years old but I also have a 20 years old computer stuck on win xp.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 14, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> Pentium 4 as well, my laptop is around 12 years old but I also have a 20 years old computer stuck on win xp.


I don't have a very fast computer myself, but I love the thing.  I remember compiling openorbis, and the guide said it should take 5 minutes.  bull shit!  it took my laptop over an hour.


----------



## sonictopfan (Sep 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't have a very fast computer myself, but I love the thing.  I remember compiling openorbis, and the guide said it should take 5 minutes.  bull shit!  it took my laptop over an hour.


Converting a Wii game to a Wii U vc takes about 3-6 hours on my laptop depending on the size, and then I realize I did something wrong in the settings and there goes another 3-6 hours.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 14, 2022)

off topic, but I just made this.  it's a forwarder for aroma to usb loader gx.  tested, no issues.


----------



## sonictopfan (Sep 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> off topic, but I just made this.  it's a forwarder for aroma to usb loader gx.  tested, no issues.


Not sure why share this in the Playstation Vita section instead of the Wii U section, I honestly haven't checked aroma yet I'm not in a hurry and it's still in its beta stages, last I checked it did not offer anything of interest for me but I do like the potential so it's definitely under my radar.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 14, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> No sure why share this in the Playstation Vita section instead of the Wii U section, I honestly haven't checked aroma yet I'm not in a hurry and it's still in its beta stages, last I checked it did not offer anything of interest for me but I do like the potential so it's definitely under my radar.


that's why I said off topic, but I did post it in the usb loader gx thread.


----------



## smf (Sep 14, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> Pentium 4 as well, my laptop is around 12 years old but I also have a 20 years old computer stuck on win xp.


Are you sure you have a Pentium 4 laptop from 2010? That is 4 years after Intel Core 2 launched in 2006.

I'd have thought anything from 12 years ago would be fine for windows 10. In installs on my EEE PC from 2008, though I probably shouldn't as performance on the integrated graphics is poor because enforced aero ends up being emulated with the cpu and sata hard drives are not the fastest. My xps 1530 from 2007 has an nvidia gpu and a sata ssd and it's kinda usable (it's currently running windows 11).

What laptop model do you have?


----------



## Aymen558 (Sep 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> that's why I said off topic, but I did post it in the usb loader gx thread.



but why go to the effort of of doing it and say offtopic while you could've done in the right wii u forum section
it doesn't make any sense


----------



## sonictopfan (Sep 14, 2022)

smf said:


> Are you sure you have a Pentium 4 laptop from 2010? That is 4 years after Intel Core 2 launched in 2006.
> 
> I'd have thought anything from 12 years ago would be fine for windows 10. In installs on my EEE PC from 2008, though I probably shouldn't as performance on the integrated graphics is poor because enforced aero ends up being emulated with the cpu and sata hard drives are not the fastest. My xps 1530 from 2007 has an nvidia gpu and a sata ssd and it's kinda usable (it's currently running windows 11).
> 
> What laptop model do you have?


You are correct it’s intel core i3 I mistook it with a PC I got around 2007 which broke around 2011 and I never fixed it, funny how the older computer lasted longer.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 14, 2022)

Aymen558 said:


> but why go to the effort of of doing it and say offtopic while you could've done in the right wii u forum section
> it doesn't make any sense


less than one day upon returning, and someone's already managed to piss me off.  I contribute a lot to my friends.  in fact, I just spent three hours trying to figure out how to compile something for android, then another 45 minutes, as I watched my laptop slow to a crawl, compiling it.  I go out of my way for people, and if I put you on my ignore list, I will no longer do that for you.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 14, 2022)

smf said:


> How old is it? My pentium 4 m laptop is stuck on windows 7, but it's also ~20 years old and there is some issue with the gpu that causes the display to have random noise.





sonictopfan said:


> Pentium 4 as well, my laptop is around 12 years old but I also have a 20 years old computer stuck on win xp.



Pentium 4s? I have several 2 desktops and 1 laptop(98 gaming laptop)...... recommend you looking around recycling plants for a old i3 or i5 or Core 2 then try to see if some of your old parts can be transfered over to it (Best to see if you can find a Sata hard disk as well if the old one dosnt work)...... or at the very least look for more ram for your PC


----------



## smf (Sep 14, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> You are correct it’s intel core i3 I mistook it with a PC I got around 2007 which broke around 2011 and I never fixed it, funny how the older computer lasted longer.


I have bought dell laptops now for over 20 years, I worked for a dell var (value added reseller) and I've always found their next day warranty and accidental damage to be very valuable.

However they have had some real lemon's & it's really difficult to predict. They weren't all great in the past and are rubbish now, it's basically random.

That i3 ought to run windows 10 fine.


----------



## sonictopfan (Sep 18, 2022)

Version 1.0.2 released.

Now the scavenger hunt begins for me for a vpk which supports dlc, since I can't compile it myself, so far no luck.


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 18, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> Version 1.0.2 released.
> 
> Now the scavenger hunt begins for me for a vpk which supports dlc, since I can't compile it myself, so far no luck.


I'm on the same boat my fellow friend.

But as the VPK already contains all the assets, its non shareable here. I've got my facts wrong, the assets (Data.rsdk) must be on its own folder (haven't found the most recent VPK just yet).

We can find the already compiled VPK -non Plus- (and required config files -no Data.rsdk file-) on GitHub, for the most recent 1.0.2 version, as of September 17th, 2022.

If we want the Plus version we must compile it ourselves.


----------



## sonictopfan (Sep 21, 2022)

Copy/Pasted from the Wii U thread...

I just tested Amy Rose mod on both Wii U and PS Vita, it sort of works but it loads Mighty’s color palette instead along with his move set, 3D model in Special Stages and Bonus Stages has the correct colors though as well as Blue Sphere sprites, I wonder if I need a newer version of this mod as mine’s dated to 2020.


----------



## vitaguy123 (Sep 22, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> I'm on the same boat my fellow friend.
> 
> But as the VPK already contains all the assets, its non shareable here. I've got my facts wrong, the assets (Data.rsdk) must be on its own folder (haven't found the most recent VPK just yet).
> 
> ...


Any luck on this? I'm also on the look out


----------



## sonictopfan (Sep 22, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> Copy/Pasted from the Wii U thread...
> 
> I just tested Amy Rose mod on both Wii U and PS Vita, it sort of works but it loads Mighty’s color palette instead along with his move set, 3D model in Special Stages and Bonus Stages has the correct colors though as well as Blue Sphere sprites, I wonder if I need a newer version of this mod as mine’s dated to 2020.


I contacted the guy who made the mod and long story short they told me an update should be coming tomorrow that supports the decompilation, project Amy Mania lives.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 22, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> I contacted the guy who made the mod and long story short they told me an update should be coming tomorrow that supports the decompilation, project Amy Mania lives.


Oh god that reminds me of a mod that makes her fat for Sonic 3 a.i.r


----------



## placebo_yue (Oct 7, 2022)

How can i install this? do i need to copy the files from the PC game on certain folder? where can i find the VPK?
i'll need some instructions please, i'm new to vita


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

placebo_yue said:


> How can i install this? do i need to copy the files from the PC game on certain folder? where can i find the VPK?
> i'll need some instructions please, i'm new to vita


you can find the vpk on github, but do know that it won't have dlc.  you have to compile it yourself to get dlc.


----------



## placebo_yue (Oct 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you can find the vpk on github, but do know that it won't have dlc.  you have to compile it yourself to get dlc.


don't caremuch for DLC, i played mania without DLC back in the day i'm good without it. So VPK is all i need? cool!


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

placebo_yue said:


> don't caremuch for DLC, i played mania without DLC back in the day i'm good without it. So VPK is all i need? cool!


you need the suprx in the data in a subfolder of the data folder as well as the data.rsdk.  I forgot the name of the folder, but I think it's just mania.  game won't work without those two things.


----------



## sonictopfan (Oct 9, 2022)

placebo_yue said:


> don't caremuch for DLC, i played mania without DLC back in the day i'm good without it. So VPK is all i need? cool!


From the github link https://github.com/SonicMastr/Sonic-Mania-Vita/releases/tag/1.0.2 you need to download the SonicMania.vpk and Game.suprx files...

The SonicMania.vpk file is only for installation with vitashell, then you can delete it if you want, the Game.suprx file goes to [ux0:data/Mania] along with Data.rsdk which you need to rip from the PC version.


----------



## placebo_yue (Oct 11, 2022)

sonictopfan said:


> From the github link https://github.com/SonicMastr/Sonic-Mania-Vita/releases/tag/1.0.2 you need to download the SonicMania.vpk and Game.suprx files...
> 
> The SonicMania.vpk file is only for installation with vitashell, then you can delete it if you want, the Game.suprx file goes to [ux0:data/Mania] along with Data.rsdk which you need to rip from the PC version.


thank you, that's thorough enough for me to follow. Will report if anything goes wrong but i assume it will work

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2022

I seem to be stuck in the splash screen for some reason, any clues?

i got this error
"(c2-12828-1)
Saved core file succeeeded
UX0:data/psp2core-1665454917-0x000e82d6d-eboot.bin.psp2dmp
Sonic mania"


----------



## sonictopfan (Oct 11, 2022)

placebo_yue said:


> thank you, that's thorough enough for me to follow. Will report if anything goes wrong but i assume it will work
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2022
> 
> ...


This is odd, I remember version 1.0.0 would take a while to load getting stuck on the splash screen but this was fixed in version 1.0.1 but the error message is odd, the game does crash on occasions but not as often as Sonic CD fr example, did you try again maybe you got unlucky?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2022)

That's a general crash error, which doesn't tell you much.  There's an app that will read the crash report.  I don't remember the name of it though.


----------



## placebo_yue (Oct 11, 2022)

I used a different data file and it's working now, thanks.
I tried to download a "sonic 1/cd palette" mod but it crashed. Is this compatible with any mods besides the ones provided in the github about widescreen and whatnot? I really wanna change sonic's palette, he's too bright and greenish it always bugged me on Mania.
Besides that the game runs incredibly well! even the special stages are sorta playable!

Got the palette mod working too, i'm all set i think! Any other QOL mods and fixes i should apply?


----------



## sonictopfan (Oct 11, 2022)

placebo_yue said:


> I used a different data file and it's working now, thanks.
> I tried to download a "sonic 1/cd palette" mod but it crashed. Is this compatible with any mods besides the ones provided in the github about widescreen and whatnot? I really wanna change sonic's palette, he's too bright and greenish it always bugged me on Mania.
> Besides that the game runs incredibly well! even the special stages are sorta playable!
> 
> Got the palette mod working too, i'm all set i think! Any other QOL mods and fixes i should apply?


It should be compatible with every mod that doesn’t use .dll files, I actually use a Amy mod which does require .dll files and aside from loading inaccurate color pallet and not loading her unique move set, the mod overall runs decently all things considered.


----------



## sonictopfan (Nov 7, 2022)

Bug report, it’s been happening semi-constantly now but I start Sonic Mania, turn on a mod, play for a little bit and when I’m done I disable the mod again, close the game, turn off the PS Vita, then the next time I turn it on again and fire up Sonic Mania it gives an error upon start and won’t work until I re-install the vpk file.

Idk if it’s related but I had ReVita installed recently playing Streets of Rage Remake, I uninstalled it now because I’m done with the game for now and ReVita was causing some inconveniences.


----------

